# For Sale Thread Wolfsgart 2013



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Well no one has made it yet so...

I have MK4 GTi Joey Modded Headlights, (black internals) *$75*


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

I have OEM springs out of a B6 Passat 3.6 if anyone is interested...


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*For Sale*: 1989 VW Cabriolet Wolfsburg with 1.8T GT28R and 02J cable/hydro (Vermont) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-with-1.8T-GT28R-and-02J-cable-hydro-(Vermont)

*For Sale*: And lots of MK4 parts from 20AE (prices are NOW a lot lower than that is displayed in this thread):
Includes full dash and front door cards for the 20AE, radio with speakers (I have the code), etc.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4984155-Vermont-Parting-out-20AE

Speak up if you’re interested in anything so I can make sure to bring it. If I determine I don’t have enough time to bring everything, at the very least I will bring what people have expressed an interest. PM me your interest.

*Looking for*.... Cluster for my Cabriolet. Post with some photos/details:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5714053-WTB-Working-and-pretty-gauge-cluster


Steve


----------



## inrustwetrust (Oct 20, 2008)

*mk4 parts and aircooled parts*

If anyone is interested i have this stuff up for grabs

Raceland ultimo coil overs with one blown replaceable strut 200 bucks

Red 2013 vw heritage rims wrapped with 235 45 17 tires. 5x112 sparespare included 800 firm

6in disc cd changer with no cd cartrige 40 bucks

Black mk4 jetta sedan seats velour heated 100 bucks

Indigo blue jetta grille 20if bucks

Chrome smoothie wide 5 wheels with brand new nankang 135s and conti smart car tires brand new car 300 firm

Bekowa (genuine vw) roof rack urethaned oak slats 
Refinished in metalic silver 400 bucks firm

I have lots of aircooled parts i strip them and sell the parts if you need anything text me.

Text me if you have interest 603 305-6806 or e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## inrustwetrust (Oct 20, 2008)

I also have 2 nexen cp672 tires 205 40 17 i used or less than 2 months. The tech tore the rubber inside the bead that dosent come in contact with the rim. Ill sell them for 100the for the set they have mabye 1500it miles on them


----------



## inrustwetrust (Oct 20, 2008)

Bump on my pen15 makes me go get tested.... just the word bump is boring..


----------



## OldSchoolDeuce (Mar 20, 2013)

Is there swap meet spots this year? I didn't make it last year, so I'm not sure if there were any changes made to the show.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

OldSchoolDeuce said:


> Is there swap meet spots this year? I didn't make it last year, so I'm not sure if there were any changes made to the show.



http://wolfsgart.com/showinfo/

SWAP MEET: (same price as general admission) 
$8 per day (car & driver only)
$12 for the weekend (car & driver, both Saturday and Sunday)


----------



## OldSchoolDeuce (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

i have two stock mkv gti grilles. one in good shape with no holes, the other has filled holes and is plasti dipped. i won't be bringing them unless someone says they want one/both. already took them on a field trip to SoWo, they don't need a field trip around VT also


----------



## inrustwetrust (Oct 20, 2008)

*2 bbs huff wheels !! like new condition . 300 b/o for both . ONLY 2 !!*

300 BUCKS FOR THE TWO ! you wont find any cleaner than what I have up for grabs. I will bring them up to wolfsgart if i spark any interest. 

they are refurbs the tires were never mounted. finish in the black metalic color.

pm or text me at 603 305-6806 if you want em !!


----------



## inrustwetrust (Oct 20, 2008)

HERE ARE THE VW HERITAGE WHEELS AND TIRES IM LOOKING TO UNLOAD FOR 800


----------



## MahnkDiesel (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking for a mk3 gti hood


----------

